# Sistema - Korrekter Aufbau der Eingabegeräte



## der_schmuu (23 März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich muss aktuell eine Sistema Berechnung für eine Bestands Anlage durch führen.
Hierbei sind 10 Öffner Kontakte eines einkanaligen Not-Halt-Kreises in Reihe geführt worden.

Wie wäre jetzt bei Sistema die korrekte Darstellung, bzw für die Berechnung des PL die korrekte Darstellung?

Variante 1:








Variante 2:







Variante 3:



Kurzum: Muss ich alle in Reihe geschalteten Kontakte in das selbe Subsystem packen oder für jeden Kontakt ein eigenes Subsystem erstellen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus

Gruß Schmuu


----------



## Tommi (24 März 2021)

Hallo,

ist das für die Berechnung nicht irrelevant?

Ich nehme immer nur einen Schalter als Input.

Erreichst Du denn bei so vielen Schaltern Deinen PL?


----------



## matty (26 März 2021)

Hallo,

sollte keine Rollte spielen - mal Werte vergleichen.

Ich versuche es immer so aufzubauen:
- Betätungskomponenten -> SB
- Input-Karte CPU -> SB
- Safety CPU -> SB
- Outputkarte CPU -> SB
- Schütze / Tür.. etc -> SB

Gruß


----------



## stevenn (26 März 2021)

matty schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sollte keine Rollte spielen - mal Werte vergleichen.
> 
> ...


so mache ich das auch


----------



## stevenn (26 März 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das für die Berechnung nicht irrelevant?
> 
> ...


nur einen Schalter zu verwenden, wäre hier ja falsch, da alle in reihe geschaltet sind. Oder meinst du, du machst pro plc-Eingang nur einen Schalter?


----------



## stevenn (26 März 2021)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss aktuell eine Sistema Berechnung für eine Bestands Anlage durch führen.
> Hierbei sind 10 Öffner Kontakte eines einkanaligen Not-Halt-Kreises in Reihe geführt worden.
> ...


ich würde Variante 3 machen.jeder Not-Halt ist sein eigenes Subsystem (macht es auch bei zweikanaligen einfacher bezüglich DC und CCF-Bewertung und die zweikanalige Darstellung)


----------



## Tommi (27 März 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> nur einen Schalter zu verwenden, wäre hier ja falsch, da alle in reihe geschaltet sind. Oder meinst du, du machst pro plc-Eingang nur einen Schalter?



Ok, aber ich drücke bei einer Reihenschaltung ja in der Regel nur einen Schalter und der muss funktionieren. Selbst, wenn im Panikfall mehrere gleichzeitig
gedrückt werden, einer muss gehen. Von Fehlererkennung oder Fehlerkaschierung reden wir bei einkanaligen Systemen ja nicht. 

Eine einkanalige Reihenschaltung hatte ich bei Sistema noch nie, in der Regel einen redundanten NH-Schalter auf zwei F-Eingänge.


----------



## der_schmuu (29 März 2021)

Guten Morgen.

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, krankheitsbedingt konnte ich nicht früher antworten.

Wenn ich variante 1 nutze ist alles in Ordnung:






In der Variante 3 falle ich dann aus dem PL c in die PL b






Habe ich hier irgendwo einen Denkfehler drinnen?

Für mich stellt sich halt jetzt die frage was die korrekte Variante ist. Wenn ich alles in ein Subsystem packe wird nur der schlechteste Wert genommen. Wenn ich alles in einzelne Subsysteme packe wird das ganze addiert.

Gruß Schmuu


----------



## stevenn (6 April 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ok, aber ich drücke bei einer Reihenschaltung ja in der Regel nur einen Schalter und der muss funktionieren. Selbst, wenn im Panikfall mehrere gleichzeitig
> gedrückt werden, einer muss gehen. Von Fehlererkennung oder Fehlerkaschierung reden wir bei einkanaligen Systemen ja nicht.
> 
> Eine einkanalige Reihenschaltung hatte ich bei Sistema noch nie, in der Regel einen redundanten NH-Schalter auf zwei F-Eingänge.



du hast recht, bei einkanaligen NH-Schalter interessieren Fehlererkennng und Fehlerkaskadierung nicht.hab auch nur zweikanalige, deswegen schrillten sofort die Alarmglocken


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2021)

Über den Fall bin ich auch schon gestolpert.
PLc geht nicht in Variante 3.
Ich hab mir dann auch noch die Installation angeschaut (keine getrennte Verlegung, gemeinsam mit anderen Potentialen in einer 25pol. Leitung).
Somit eben auch weitere Probleme.
Als Folge hab ich das einkanalige Zeug rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

Variante 1, alle in Reihe


----------



## snake_1842 (28 Oktober 2021)

Ich stehe genau vor dem gleichen Problem, allerdings bei der Abschaltung PLr=c. Ich habe ein pneumatisches 5/2 Wegeventil das 2 Aktoren abschalten soll um die Gefährdung abzuwenden. Das die Aktoren (Erdungsschalter), die sichere Endlage erreichen, ist Teil der SF also auch jeweils ein SRP/CS.
Kat 1, mit den 3 Aktoren als jeweils ein Block in Reihe, in einem Subsystem, erreicht den erforderlichen PL=c.
Dazu gibt es aus dem Sistema Kochbuch 1 ein Beispiel, wie man Subsysteme bildet.

"Mehrere Bauteile der Kategorie 1 können in einem Subsystem der Kategorie 1 zusammengefasst werden."


 "I" steht für Input, "L" für Logik.... Also ist es auch für die Strukturbildung irrelevant I,L oder O unbedingt in eigene Subsysteme zu packen es sei denn es handelt sich um unterschiedliche Kategorien.

Weiters steht im IFA Report 02/2017: "Weder die genaue Grenze zwischen I, L und O noch die Anzahl der Blöcke in einem Kanal haben signifikante Auswirkungen auf die in Form des PL berechnete Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit".
Die Summe der MTTFD Werte der Blöcke werden in einem Kanal entsprechend addiert:


Für Werte > 100 Jahre pro Kanal kürzt Sistema den Wert auf 100

Zu der Herangehensweise die Struktur mit Blöcken aufzubauen bestätigt mich das Beispiel 38 (PL=c) aus dem IFA Repaort 02/2017.






Seite 279 IFA Report Zur Bestimmung des PL aus dem Säulendiagramm:

"Die Säulen für Kategorie B und 1 in Abbildung G.1 wurden mithilfe eines Modells berechnet, das die Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion
und die Reparatur berücksichtigt. Die PFHD-Werte bei diesen Kategorien lassen sich aber auch sehr gut durch die
einfache Beziehung PFHD ≈ λD = 1/MTTFD annähern. Dies bedeutet nichts anderes, als dass die PFHD des einkanaligen ungetesteten
Systems (DCavg = 0) praktisch dessen Ausfallrate in die gefährliche Richtung entspricht."

Also: Der MTTFD x (365*24h) entspricht Näherungsweiße dem PFHD-Wert --> Weil Einheit ja 1/h

Hier ist meiner Meinung nach der riesige Unterschied, da Subsysteme (Wie in Variante 3), deren Kennwert zur Berechung nunmal der PFHD Wert ist, addiert werden. Während bei der Berechnung der einzelnen MTTFD-Werte der jeweiligen Blöcke die einzelnen Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten der Blöcke addiert werden, die abhängig von der Anforderungsrate und der zul. Schaltspiele extrem hoch sein können, bevor diese für den gesamten Kanal zu einen Wert von <=100 gekappt werden.


----------



## Elektriko (28 Oktober 2021)

Leider habe ich nicht verstanden was du meinst....


----------



## snake_1842 (28 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht verstanden was du meinst....


Was genau? Es geht um den Unterschied der Berechungsmethoden von Subsystemen und Blöcken in Subsystemen


----------



## Elektriko (28 Oktober 2021)

Man bekommt vom Hersteller ein PFHD Wert oder z.B. das Schaltspiel um die Berechnung zu erstellen (MTTFD). Meinst du, dass ein System ist bessere als das andere?


----------



## snake_1842 (28 Oktober 2021)

Genau, aber ich wollte versuchen den Unterschied zu erläutern, warum ein Aufbau der Schalter bzw. Aktoren mit Subsystemen einen viel höheren PFHD hat, als wenn man wie in Variante 1 die Schalter bzw. Aktoren als Blöcke in einen Subsystem packt.


----------



## Elektriko (28 Oktober 2021)

Aber wenn Sie in Reihe sind meiner Meinung nach müssen sie alle in einem Subsystem zusammengepackt werden (in 1 Kanal).
Wen dein Ventil 2 Schalter abschaltet, und sie (die Schalter) in parallel sind, hast du nur 2 in Reihe (Ventil + 1 Schalter) oder sind sie eigentlich die 3 in Reihe?


----------



## snake_1842 (28 Oktober 2021)

Das Ventil schaltet die beiden Schalter parallel in sichere Position, das ist richtig. Aber funktionell müssen beide Schalter in der sicheren Position sein, damit ein Kondensator sicher entladen wird und über Erde kurzegschlossen ist. Also ist die SF davon abhängig das alle Bauteile funktionieren.


----------

